# USA record carp



## RiverRat

Can someone tell me if this is the correct/most current top 5 carp in the US ?

#1- Mississippi, Curtis Wade, 74 lbs. Pelahatchie Lake ,June 13, 1963 
#2- Michigan, Dale E. France, 61.5 lbs. Wolf Lake ,1974 
#3- District of Columbia, David Nikolow, 57.81 lbs. Tidal Basin ,June 19, 1983 
#4- Wisconsin ,Mike Prorok, 57.12 lbs. Lake Wisconsin, August 28, 1966
#5- Minnesota, Frank J. Ledwein, 55.05 lbs. Clearwater Lake ,July 10, 1952 

Ohio is one of 13 States to have a carp record over 50 lbs.


----------



## PAYARA

i don't think those are all rod and line(if it matters),that 74 lber i believe was taken
by a diver with a spear,but i dont know fo sure.the boys over at cag 
could probably clear it up.


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Greg, but i got these State records off of the CAG home page....i was just wondering if it was up to date or not?


----------



## PAYARA

i believe early last year Scott O. from Mass.started sorting it all
out.and i think he is responisble for creating that list.so it should
be up to date.


----------



## RiverRat

Cool, if Scott O. had a hand in it....it should be correct.

Just nice to see that the USA can produce carp as large as the rest of the "best" carp countrys over-seas. Seeing as the world record is 82 lbs. from Romania.

Been fishing any Greg?
If ya head down this way, give me a shout.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

been fishin a little nothing great.waiting for it to cool down abit
more before i get crazy


----------



## johnboy111711

greg...mog. still awaits! the weeds are down, but the big boys haven't been moving much. spooked one today.


----------



## PAYARA

yeah, i was just thinking about that today,going to have to 
check things out over there soon.


----------



## lureboy98

Lets go johnny boy!


----------

